# Hows this for safety



## ewingpainting.net

Saving money on larders.


----------



## timhag

Why would you let your guys do something like that? What the hells wrong with you? Well, actually i have done that method a few times but, only doubled.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

timhag said:


> Why would you let your guys do something like that? What the hells wrong with you? Well, actually i have done that method a few times but, only doubled.


I told them "if your going to do it stick to the buddy system"
I swear I feel like a baby sitter sometimes.


----------



## NEPS.US

I could never understand why people would waste so much time taping a crown to spray it. Waste


----------



## tsunamicontract

my question is how does that dude get up there?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

NEPS.US said:


> I could never understand why people would waste so much time taping a crown to spray it. Waste


I agree NEPS, I think they think it gives a straighter line. I can cut a line just as straight and takes half the time to mask and save money on the paper and tape...


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> I told them "if your going to do it stick to the buddy system"
> I swear I feel like a baby sitter sometimes.


You run a good show ewing. You are an innovative green painter. How about mounting some casters to the underside of the bottom pail so Archie doesnt have to keep climbing up and down that house of cards? Wouldnt be any less safe, and alot more efficient! Be sure to keep the insurance up to date too. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract

I have seen that pic other places, its not his crew probably.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> I have seen that pic other places, its not his crew probably.


 
Oh yeah, I forgot, Ewing is the one who comes here to try to get people riled up about things.


----------



## JNLP

I've had to do that a few times. :whistling2:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

don't you need a ladder to get on top of that? just saying


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Come on peps, I got the pic off my safety file. I am an osha trainer for the 10 hr class.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JNLP said:


> I've had to do that a few times. :whistling2:


don't stop now...


----------



## Kelly Painting

I would have to say, that is allot of work in prepping just to paint a crown.
If anything just tape the ceiling...spray away..and re-cut the room last?


----------



## Mantis

Maybe this pic originally had one of those red circles with a line through it, you know, a "how not to paint" warning? 

Although, I cant say that I've never done something silly and similar when I was starting out. People do some crazy things to get the job done when they are all alone on a job where safety is irrelevant to everyone but you.


----------



## paint_booger

I don't see any straps on his head ... not wearing a mask??? Tisk, tisk, tisk!

PB


----------



## fauxhall

I hope you aren't paying by the hour lol. Just the time spent taping off the crown, moving and spraying off the buckets should have bought at least a 5' to use, also how is he not getting bits of overspray on the ceiling?


----------



## boosti

A few years back I cut slits in the bottom of two five gallon buckets and ran a rag through the slits, the fives were upside down, and I used them as stilts to paper the crown off. We would spray the walls first coat, then prep and finish coat the trim; wrap the trim and then finish coat the walls. 

Every week we would have to read and sign a sheet called "tool box topics" The sheets were handed out with our pay check every week and had to be signed and turned in to receive our checks. They were a requirement for some of the builders that we did work for. Anyway the week I made the bucket stilts the toolbox topic was one about workplace safety and had that picture of the guy on 3 buckets you posted above. I haven't used my bucket stilts since...probably because I mostly do residential repaints now and because I almost blew my knees out tripping all over the place


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

Kick the bottom bucket, and run like hell! LOL


----------



## johnthepainter

those oompa-loompas are great workers, arent they???


----------



## johnthepainter

i wouldnt even mask any of that off,,,big waste of time, tape and paper,,,,shoot it right onto the wall,,,,then polesand, cut and roll.


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN

May be he worked in circus before becoming a painter, because without any other help he is on the top of three buckets. Ridiculous good luck to this type of painters. Penny wise pound foolish. C. Vasudevan


----------



## johnthepainter

i could send him a spare wand.


----------



## daArch

I mentioned this pix before, I finally remembered where I put it.

The features have been distorted to protect the innocent - me, I'd get killed if people recognised him. 

This was his job, who was I to reprimand. And if I said anything and he fell, it'd be my fault - obviously.


----------



## timhag

Arch, you should have been the good Samaritan and politely reminded him of the dangers of this kind of setup. He could have got hurt really bad buddy, maybe some broken ribs or something. I hope this will be a learning tool for everybody on this site.


----------



## daArch

timhag said:


> Arch, you should have been the good Samaritan and politely reminded him of the dangers of this kind of setup. He could have got hurt really bad buddy, maybe some broken ribs or something. I hope this will be a learning tool for everybody on this site.


What, you think I kept my mouth shut ??? Gee, and I thought you knew me better 

I objected as he was setting it up. And once he was safely down, I told him I did not care to be present if he ever did it again. 

And what really p'ed me off is that we had Little Giants on the job. How much time woulda it taken ???

I posted that picture in hopes no one here EVER gets something that careless & stupid into their head !


----------



## chrisn

At least there appears to be a non slip pad under the buckets


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> At least there appears to be a non slip pad under the buckets


Chris,

This was one of his reasons for it being safe, that and the bottom bucket was 3/4 full of paste.

I'll tell him you approve, maybe I'll be seeing you up here when he needs help :jester:


----------



## cole191919

timhag said:


> Arch, you should have been the good Samaritan and politely reminded him of the dangers of this kind of setup. He could have got hurt really bad buddy, maybe some broken ribs or something. I hope this will be a learning tool for everybody on this site.


Who are you and what have you done with the real Tim?


----------



## timhag

cole191919 said:


> Who are you and what have you done with the real Tim?


The real Tim is being forced by guilt to be nice and friendly brother cole. Just don't know how long i can last like this, it's killing me.


----------



## chrisn

I'll tell him you approve, maybe I'll be seeing you up here when he needs help 

Can't imagine a man of that skill and ingenuity would ever need or ask for help, but, you never know.


----------

